# emerge Probleme

## pman

Hallo,

das "gentoo-prinzip" hat mich so weit überzeugt, dass ich jetzt

eine Installation halbwegs hinbekommen habe.

Oft habe ich den Eindruck, vieles wird mit einer heissen Nadel gestrickt.

Ein einfaches Update schlägt dann schon mal fehl.

```

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1196: /var/tmp/portage-pkg/gnupg-1.2.2-r1/inf/gnupg-1.2.2-r1.ebuild: No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: gnupg-1.2.2-r1/gnupg-1.2.2-r1 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1196, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

```

----------

## dertobi123

Ein bisschen ausführlicher dürfte die Fehlermeldung schon sein ...

----------

## Marlo

hi, 

herzlich willkommen im forum pman!

world hab ich auch gerade gemacht, bzw.  tetex läuft gerade durch und gnupg ergibt:

```
app-crypt/gnupg

      Latest version available: 1.2.3-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.2.3-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 2,240 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnupg.org/

      Description: The GNU Privacy Guard, a GPL pgp replacement

```

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage-pkg/gnupg-1.2.2-r1

 

bedeutet für mich, du solltest ein

```
 

emerge rsync

und ein

emerge world -u
```

anstoßen und vorher noch mal die use-flags überprüfen. Es kann zwar immer mal was auftreten, aber bei gnupg-1.2.2-r1 ? Kannst das ergebnis nach rsync ja mal posten.

Tschau

Ma

----------

## pman

Hallo,

@dertobi123

Ja klar. Ich wollte kein konkretes Prob lösen,

'ne Antwort wie: Ja, hab oft auch das Gefühl oder

kann ich nicht bestätigen, kommt echt selten vor hätte ich erwartet.

Bin leider oft über solche Probleme gestolpert.

@Marlboro

Danke für die herzliche Begrüßung!

Ich hatte gerade ein "emerge rsync" und beim "emerge world" gab's

den Fehler.

Gentoo ist auf 'ner Wechselplatte. Testversion. Soll ein digitaler VDR

werden.

Wollte erst mal warten, bis die Quellen wieder sauber sind   :Wink: 

Da "nur" ein IceWM drauf ist, suche ich noch ein "TV-Terminal".

freundliche Grüße

----------

## dertobi123

 *pman wrote:*   

> @dertobi123
> 
> Ja klar. Ich wollte kein konkretes Prob lösen,
> 
> 'ne Antwort wie: Ja, hab oft auch das Gefühl oder
> ...

 

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, bei halbwegs vernüftigen Compiler Optimierungen und ARCH wirst du so gut wie keine Probleme haben.

 *pman wrote:*   

> Wollte erst mal warten, bis die Quellen wieder sauber sind   

 

Wie meinen?

----------

## pman

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

>  Wie meinen? 

 

Es gab Einbrüche auf 'nem Gentoo-Server.

Wenn die Quellen fehlerhaft sind, mir das Wissen fehlt,

warte ich.

mfG

----------

## Fibbs

Hi pman!

Es gab keine Einbrüche auf einem gentoo-Server, sondern auf einem Server, der neben vielen anderen Dingen auch den gentoo-portagetree mirrort. Für mich hat das absolut nichts mit gentoo zu tun.

Zu Deinem anderen Problem muss ich sagen, dass ich absolut nicht das Gefühl habe, als wenn bei gentoo irgendwas mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt würde. Eher im Gegenteil, man merkt, dass die developer mit viel Liebe arbeiten, und dass sie es eben nicht tun, weil sie dafür bezahlt werden sondern weil sie es tun wollen.

Auch ich habe ab und an Kompilierabbrüche oder ähnliche Problemchen, doch meistens stelle ich fest, dass wenn ich lange für die Problemlösung brauche, mir entweder noch Wissen fehlt, mit dem ich das "Problem" viel schneller hätte lösen können oder dass ich selbst einen Fehler gemacht habe.

Gentoo ist halt kein Einsteigersystem und gerade deshalb so gut für mich.

Soviel zu meiner persönlichen Meinung...

Grüeßle,

Christian

----------

## dertobi123

 *pman wrote:*   

> Es gab Einbrüche auf 'nem Gentoo-Server.
> 
> Wenn die Quellen fehlerhaft sind, mir das Wissen fehlt,
> 
> warte ich.

 

Von der gentoo.de Seite:

 *Quote:*   

> Am 2. Dezember gegen 3:45 UTC wurde einer der rsync.gentoo.org Rotation angehörenden Server durch einen remote exploit kompromittiert. Auf diesem System waren jedoch ein IDS und ein File Itegrity Checker installiert, sodass wir eine detaillierte forensische Spur haben, was alles getan wurde, nachdem in den Rechner eingebrochen wurde. So können wir ziemlich sicher bekannt geben, dass der Portage Verzeichnisbaum nicht betroffen ist.
> 
> Im Zeitraum zwischen dem Einbruch und dem Entdecken des Einbruchs haben laut Log Dateien 20 Benutzer ihren Portage Tree an diesem Server synchronisiert. Falls Sie die Befürchtung haben, Ihre lokale Kopie des Portage Tree an diesem Server synchronisiert zu haben, oder eine zusätzliche Sicherheit möchten, führen Sie emerge sync aus.
> 
> Der Rechner wurde aus allen rsync.*.gentoo.org Rotationen entfernt. Er wird bis zur endgültigen Auswertung und einer kompletten Neuinstallation nicht zugänglich bleiben. Da aktuell nahezu ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass der Gentoo Teil auf diesem Rechner kompromittiert wurde und der betreffende Server nicht dem Gentoo Infrastructure Team, sondern einem Sponsor untersteht, kommt Gentoo Linux dem Wunsch des Sponsors nach, den Namen des Servers bis zum Abschluss der Untersuchungen nicht bekannt zu geben. 

 

----------

## jay

 *pman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! ERROR: gnupg-1.2.2-r1/gnupg-1.2.2-r1 failed.
> 
> !!! Function , Line 1196, Exitcode 1
> ...

 

Version 1.2.2-r1 kompiliert bei mir übrigens einwandfrei.  Aber wie bereits erwähnt, würde ich  auf die aktuellste Version  1.2.3-r5

 upgraden.

----------

## pman

Hi all,

@jay

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Version 1.2.2-r1 kompiliert bei mir übrigens einwandfrei. Aber wie bereits erwähnt, würde ich auf die aktuellste Version 1.2.3-r5
> 
> upgraden.
> ...

 

Warum wird bei 

```
 emerge world 
```

 _alte_ Soft installiert?

Habe mich heut wieder an Gentoo herangewagt.

1) emerge sync

```

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2003

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

.%.....................!!! Cannot update binary: Destination exists.

!!! sys-apps/genflags-0.94-r1 -> app-portage/genflags-0.94-r1

.....................@%...@%..%.........

 ** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the

    tbz2's in the packages directory. Note: This can take a very long time.

```

2) emerge genflags

3) fixpackages

Tut er noch   :Wink: 

Was macht "fixpackages"?

Das hatte ich schon mal. Scheint nix zu bringen  :Confused: 

viele Grüsse

----------

## jay

Bei emerge world werden alle Pakete aktualisiert, die als Stable markiert sind (dazu zählt übrigens auch gnupg-1.2.3-r5). Solltest Du allerdings aktuellere Pakete haben, die noch als unstable markiert sind (~x86), werden diese wieder auf Stabele gedowngraded.

Fixpackages räumt bei Veränderungen im Portage Verzeichnis auf. Weitere Infos aus dem Gentoo Weekly Newsletter -- Volume 2, Issue 22

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ** fixpackages **
> 
> As portage travels down the road of becoming the best package manager for 
> ...

 

----------

## pman

Hallo,

da ist doch wieder etwas Licht in's Dunkel gekommen.

@jay  Danke

Die Pakete können nur von der CD sein. "~x86" war nur für "vdr" temporär aktiv.

Ist dem so? Emerge sync wollte Pakete in eine andere Kategory verschieben, wo sie aber schon waren.

Ein

```
 rm -R /usr/portage/app-portage/genflags/ # und erneutes "emerge sync" 
```

hat die Probleme gelöst. (wesentlich schneller als fixpackages   :Wink:   )

Hoffentlich geht das so..  Neues Problem.

Bei der Installation von "vdr" habe ich nicht dokumentiert.

Wie kann ich dieses Problem angehen?

```

bash-2.05b# emerge kvdr  

Calculating dependencies \

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-video/vdr-1.2.0" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/kvdr-0.61" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct. 
```

freundliche Grüsse

----------

## jay

Also bei mir geht fixpackages deutlich schneller vonstatten als ein emerge rsync. Aber dies ist sicher von der Anzahl installierter binärer Pakete abhängig.

Bei mir kommt folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -p kvdr
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies
> ...

 

Das Paket existiert also nicht im regulären Portage-Tree. Hast Du das kvdr Paket von breakmygentoo.net oder einener anderen Quelle?

Auf jeden Fall ist zur Zeit vdr in der Version media-video/vdr-1.1.27

stable. Dein kvdr Paket verlangt jedoch nach der Version 1.2.0.

Um diese zu erhalten, musst Du unstable (~x86) einspielen:

```

 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge vdr

```

Sies sollte Dir die Version 1.2.6 einspielen. Danach sollte Dein emerge kvdr funktionieren.

----------

## pman

Hallo,

ich gebe es bald auf.

Mit 

```

VDR_OPTS="elchi vfat" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -u vdr

```

wollte ich mich dem Problem stellen.

und jetzt

```

mem_clr.c: In function `OPENSSL_cleanse':

mem_clr.c:75: internal error: Floating point exception

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[1]: *** [mem_clr.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/openssl-0.9.7c-r1/work/openssl-0.9.7c/crypto'

make: *** [sub_all] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7c-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 96, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

trotzdem, besten Dank

Gruss

----------

## jay

Die VDR-Ebuilds gehören nicht zum offiziellen Portage-Tree. Wenn Du damit Proleme hast, hilft man Dir sicher im VDR-Portal weiter, oder Du machst einen neuen Thread dazu auf, da das nichts mit den oben beschriebenen Dingen zu tun hat.

Am besten fragst Du zu Deinem Problem mal bei rootshell an, der das Ebuild für den Elchi-Patch mit diesen speziellen VDR_OPTS="elchi geschrieben hat.

Die Probleme haben nämlich was mit einer fehlgeschlagenen Kompilierung von vdr zu tun und nicht mit Gentoo!

Viel Spass noch mit Deinem VDR-Projekt.

----------

